# Amtrak East Coast Tour Pkg. Vacation - $100 Off



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks like an interesting trip:

http://www.amtrak.com/east-coast-tr....mc_n=AVAmericanHeritagePromoPage&WT.mc_r=365   Click on "Learn More >":





--


----------

